# Nubian doe kid



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

I have this Nubian doe kid who I love everything about, except for her lack of depth of chest. Has anyone had a doe finish that lacked depth to their chest? The buck I’m planning to breed her to down the line is a strong chest buck and all his daughters have really great extension of chest and depth throughout. Our main goal currently however, is show. From most shows I’ve attended, it seems like you could have a doe that is perfect in every way, mind the chest and still have her place behind does that have other serious faults. The kid herself is incredibly wide throughout, sporting a high and wide escutcheon and incredible width to her chest. Any thoughts on how she might do in the show ring?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Gorgeous girl! I don't know much about showing, but you never know how she'll do until you try! I think it's worth a shot taking her to one.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

She's purdy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Every judge is different. So your chance is as good as anyone elses. Get out there and strut your doe! Youve put alot into her. Now show her off! Thats the show ring attitude.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try her in a show with multiple rings and judges… say a 3 or 4 ring show. That way you can she if it’s a matter of opinion or across the board in something they prefer…


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I would try her in a show with multiple rings and judges… say a 3 or 4 ring show. That way you can she if it’s a matter of opinion or across the board in something they prefer…


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

You never know who they'll like that day. I've seen goats win a leg in one ring and come dead last in another.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I’ll definitely be showing her this year. She will likely stay either way as she is an AI kid out of my all time favorite buck, but was just curious if anyone had any experience showing does with less depth to their chest and having them place well/1st. 

That being said, what faults do you see besides her lack of depth?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> That being said, what faults do you see besides her lack of depth?


Her front end seems angled away from the camera so it could just be an illusion, but it appears her front legs are placed too far forward and she needs more brisket extension. She also might dip slightly in her chine. Other than that and her lack of depth, I can't find anything else! Such a pretty girl.

Edit: I take that back, I think her front leg placement looks good. She still needs more brisket.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Her front end seems angled away from the camera so it could just be an illusion, but it appears her front legs are placed too far forward and she needs more brisket extension. She also might dip slightly in her chine. Other than that and her lack of depth, I can't find anything else! Such a pretty girl.
> 
> Edit: I take that back, I think her front leg placement looks good. She still needs more brisket.












Here’s a pic from when she was slightly younger. I think her legs are correctly placed but the lack of brisket throws the eye off to make her legs look strange. I bought her Littermate brother as well but don’t know where I’m going to use him, especially if he throws chests like his sister has 🤦‍♀️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yes, I agree her legs do look like they are in the right place. 😉 IMO, the combination of her lack of brisket and chest depth does make her legs look a bit weird, even though they aren't. Maybe she'll mature better? I've heard brisket and depth can come with age... In the meantime, I would breed her to a buck with a strong front end - her kids should be very nice then. I also don't think her chine looks weak anymore either - she's just very uphill built.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Her topline is nice, she looks very dairy. If she's an AI breeding that you were looking forward to, I'd definitely grow her out. I'd love to see a picture in a year. They go through that awkward ugly stage. I don't look at my keepers then.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

And I'd keep her for that neck alone. Gorgeous.


----------

